# Active then not



## DanielHenham (Jul 28, 2016)

Hiya,

I'm a new budgie owner so I'm still learning what's normal and what isn't (for example my budgie goes around biting the bars on his cage, I open the door as I presume he wants to fly out for a bit and he comes and sits in my hand and then flys away again) anyway.

Ive had my budgie for four days and he keeps being really active one minute and then not the next, one minute he's wary of me, the next he's sitting on my hand. He's just done this thing where he's sat on my hand jumped around for a bit all excited and then went very quiet and has now gone back to his cage and has fallen asleep; is this normal?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership! 
You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
Since you are new to budgies, the information on the several articles and sticky threads located at the top part of each section of the forums will be extremely useful as you become more familiar with the species.
Be sure to pay extra attention to the Diet and Nutrition and the Taming and Bonding sections of Talk Budgies.

What you have described is considered normal behaviour for a young budgie. 
Throughout the day, budgies can have bursts of energy where they are very active and they will also have moments where they are more quiet and want to have shorts naps. If your budgie is eating and drinking, is active and the poops look normal, then all should be well.

The fact that your budgie is wary of you is also perfectly understandable, given the fact you have only had him for 4 days. It takes time for a pet bird to adjust and be fully comfortable and settled in their new home. 
Your budgie is still in the early stages of getting to know his new family.

You may find the information on these links useful:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/103906-recognizing-illness-birds.html

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295169-yes-your-bird-scared.html


----------



## DanielHenham (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you very much! I want to do as much as I can to make him comfortable and happy, I'm very proud of him as he has already taken big steps in such a short amount of time. Thank you so much for the reassurance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## DanielHenham (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you for your help!  I would never grab my budgie so far I've always made it his decision if he wants to get on my hand and never force him; when my hand is in the cage now he completely ignores it and goes on whatever he's doing and sometimes he even jumps on it or even my arm. Even so would you say I have rushed him and I should take a step back?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As long as he isn't trying to get away from you, then you can continue as you have been. It sounds as though he's comfortable with your hand in his cage already. :thumbsup:*


----------



## DanielHenham (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok awesome! I think the thing he doesn't like and that he needs to get used to weirdly is thumbs; the only time he's nipped is at my thumb and when he's on my hand and I move my thumb a little he completely backs away from it; I guess time will help out with that  anyway cheers for your help!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Daniel and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice and resources to help you with your little one! :thumbsup: It sounds like you're doing a great job working at his pace and reading his body language already, which is wonderful! 

Be sure to read through all the links provided to stay updated on the very best of budgie care and practices, and if you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around--it's great to have you here!

We'd love to meet your little one soon, too. What's his name? :budge:

Cheers! :wave:


----------

